# ViP722 with HD Only, Comcast basic cable & local channels



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am looking to "add" the new Dish Network HD Only package ($29.99/month) to my existing Comcast basic cable. I don't have an HDTV, but plan to get one soon.

I currently just get the standard Comcast analog channels (w/ no box) and am pretty happy with it. I don't like Comcast's HD package and therefore why I am looking to add the DISH HD Only service to my existing setup instead of Comcast's HD package.

I would plan to get the new 722 DVR along with this HD Only package. I think I have heard or read that the 722 receiver would be able to accept my Comcast analog channels (ch2-78) for seemless integration? Is this correct? 

Also, I would like to possibly receive my local HD channels via conventional rabbit ears instead of getting them through DISH. The reason being that satellite and cable compress their local channel HD signals and I would get a better picture if I got them from rabbit ears. Can the 722 accept BOTH regular UHF channels and my Comcast channels (2-75) or is it one or the other?

If I have to choose, I guess I could probably get some sort of A/B switch for the TV that allows selection of the rabbit ears over the DISH equipment. Or even change inputs on the TV as well since I'm sure most of the HDTVs out there have multiple source inputs.

Any suggestions, comments and/or recommendations?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You will be able to get OTA (rabbit ears) through the 722 but if you don't sub to the Dish locals you will not get the Guide data for the OTA channels. To record from these channels you will have to set manual timers.

The bad news is that you can not input your cable channels through the 722. The receiver has only an ATSC tuner for digital OTA. It does not have an NTSC tuner for the analog cable channles. Does your TV have multiple inputs? If so you can just switch between cable and Dish using different TV inputs..


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Why wouldn't you just drop your Comcast package and get a higher Dish package? From my knowledge of Comcast it can't be to save money.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You could: 

* Plug your 722 into your HDMI port of your TV
* Plug your TV antenna into the 722 antenna port (for OTA DTV & HD)
* Plug your Comcast cable into antenna/cable port on the back of your TV

I agree with dbrakob in that it most likely would be cheaper to drop Comcast, but you might have a channel or two with Comcast that Dish doesn't have that you might watch, but I would bet that there are many more channels with Dish that you don't currently get.. It would also simplify things and all of your channels will be in the Electronic Programming Guide (EPG). I believe that if you don't subscribe to local channels, you won't get the EPG for your OTA channels.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

I knew someone would question my desire to keep Comcast and combine it with DISH. Well, to be honest about the Comcast situation, I also receive their high speed internet service and it is sort of combined with the cable TV. I am paying about $70 for BOTH premium high speed internet and 75 channels of Comcast basic (no box) cable TV. 

Plus, I currently have the Comcast analog stations routed to several TVs throughout the house. 6 to be exact. To have DISH basic programming throughout the house would require extra receivers (at extra cost) and $5/month per box. Therefore, it would be about an additional $25 in box fees on top of any regular SD DISH programming. 

So, to have Comcast basic cable TV throughout the house on multiple TVs, premium high speed internet service and about 42 channels of HD programming from DISH, it will cost me only about $100 ($70 + $30). Therefore, keeping this situation would be cheaper for me than totally having DISH network throughout the house and some sort of premium HSI.

I also thought about DSL internet instead of Comcast internet, but DSL speeds aren't as good in my area & can't match Comcast's speeds. I need the better speeds so this is why I have to keep cable internet instead of DSL. Plus, I might dump my residential phone service in favor of some sort of VoIP service like Vonage and it makes more sense to use VoIP over a cable modem connection instead of over a DSL high speed connection.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Not that it will likely affect your decision to keep cable, but with a 622 or 722 receiver you can route the Dish programming to as many TVs as you want. Use the Home Distribution output coax on the back of the receiver for the TV2 output. That output is SD only but you can watch downres HD programs and recordings from the DVR.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> Not that it will likely affect your decision to keep cable, but with a 622 or 722 receiver you can route the Dish programming to as many TVs as you want. Use the Home Distribution output coax on the back of the receiver for the TV2 output. That output is SD only but you can watch downres HD programs and recordings from the DVR.


No, not as many tv's as you want only 1 additional if you want to actually watch different channels on seperate TV's.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yea, looking to be able to watch different channels on different TVs (ch2-75) at all times & more than 1 additional set. Sorry, guess I should of clearly stated that as well before. And like I said, its actually cheaper for me to keep my Comcast basic channels and "ADD" DISH then it would be to go totally DISH.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, I assume we all know that TV2 output is only a single output and so you can have as many TV2s as you want. All watching the same programming. There is however, even an exception to that. You can also watch the TV1 output on any individual TV2 so you have two programs to choose from.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

mcf,

You're not crazy to consider that plan. I currently use Dish for all SD / HD TV but Charter cable for HSI. I've also considered downgrading to HD Only for Dish while "upgrading" from HSI only to HSI & Basic cable from Charter.

Regarding your other question ("I think I have heard or read that the 722 receiver would be able to accept my Comcast analog channels (ch2-78) for seemless integration? Is this correct?"), were you asking about the ability to use the same cabling for cable and Dish? You should be able to combine & separate analog cable and satellite signals using diplexors to the extent that you need to use one coax to deliver to the HD TV area. However, you would need to block off the cable frequency used for HSI before combining cable and satellite sources.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually, my Comcast HSI is sort of on its own line so I don't think I have to worry about that. There is a splitter (provided by Comcast) outside the house and one of the coax outputs goes directly to the cable modem in the bedroom. The other 4 coax outputs go to all the different cable TV outlets throughout the house. So if needed, I guess I could easily disconnect the TV lines and use diplexors of some sort to combine the cable TV and DISH signal, right?


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

You are supposed to be able to combine satellite and analog cable using diplexors.


----------

